# Nail polish painted jig heads



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

Used some $1 nail polish from Dollar General to give these unpainted jig heads a little flair. First time painting jig heads


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

They look really good. That will catch some fish.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I've found over the years that the finger nail polish chips and "melts" in the summer heat and use. I always use a clear coat finish to protect the paint. 

I don't know why, 'cause I typically snag and lose the jigs before chips happen. Its more for the "melting" or gumming of the polishes.

Looks good though!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

powder paint is really the best I have found so far....but always looking for something new


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I can surely attest to that!!



kmb411 said:


> I don't know why, 'cause I typically snag and lose the jigs before chips happen.


Scott what kind of clear coat are you using?? I pained a bunch of heads and want to avoid the melting this time.


----------

